# MAY 10TH Livingston



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Saturday moring was decent for r&r cats I caught 16 up shallow.
My brother inlaw joined me Saturday evening and we ended up with 19 more
about 6 on jugs and the rest r&r.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=154613&stc=1
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=154614&stc=1


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Nice catch...we are through with the yard renovation and are going to concentrate on fishing now. We're still catching a few off the dock daily, but not like your catch...congratulations.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice catch Dewayne! I was at moms for the weekend, and I thought the fishing would be good if the wind wasn't too bad. Those are nice cats and a good number of them too.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys .The wind wasn't to bad Sat. where I was .A friend of mine mad a run from Waterfront lodge over north of the 190 bridge and said he got hammer on the south side of the bridge by the waves I stayed out of it and it calmed down by evening.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

hey slime...I see ya. 
I headed out to do some catfishing Sat. Got all my stuff together: rods and reels, even put some alfalfa cubes in my boat and headed out. I took SS advice and wanted to see if I could find the cat's spawning.....but I got side tracked. Just as I left Penwaugh, I seen several boats working the white bass area's. So I pulled over to one of my favorite spots. Pulled out my trusty slabs (silver that look like shad or slime green) and got to work. Needless to say, the slab wouldn't even get to the bottom and bam I'd get a hit. Thats the pic thats during the daylight. Went in and cleaned that bunch then dad and a friend showed up, so we went back to that spot. They got their fill. Thats the pic at night. I 'd say we caught somewhere in the area of 150 fish, but we only keep the bigger ones. The action was great. I'll put it this way every cast we'd catch a fish...maybe not keeper but a fish. Sunday...north winds. I should have sleep in.
The last pic is the finished product. A bag full on fish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BEC, that sounds like great white bass action, don't you love it when you can't even get the slab to the bottom!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

awesome BEC.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

dbullard, inbetween fishing, cleaning fish. eating fish, and work, just what do you do? Because I don't see how there would be time for anything else. I meet few people who go fishing as much as I do. Hats off dude! 
You will the advantage on me this summer, I have to have neck surgery on 6-12, but when I recopperate I will be giving you a run for your money, because I retire on 6-30! Yeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaa! So watch out catfish, and leave me few dbullard, gator gar, bueyedcowboyand the rest of you.
SS


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

bueyescowboy said:


> hey slime...I see ya.
> I headed out to do some catfishing Sat. Got all my stuff together: rods and reels, even put some alfalfa cubes in my boat and headed out. I took SS advice and wanted to see if I could find the cat's spawning.....but I got side tracked. Just as I left Penwaugh, I seen several boats working the white bass area's. So I pulled over to one of my favorite spots. Pulled out my trusty slabs (silver that look like shad or slime green) and got to work. Needless to say, the slab wouldn't even get to the bottom and bam I'd get a hit. Thats the pic thats during the daylight. Went in and cleaned that bunch then dad and a friend showed up, so we went back to that spot. They got their fill. Thats the pic at night. I 'd say we caught somewhere in the area of 150 fish, but we only keep the bigger ones. The action was great. I'll put it this way every cast we'd catch a fish...maybe not keeper but a fish. Sunday...north winds. I should have sleep in.
> The last pic is the finished product. A bag full on fish.


 Okay do tell bueyesCB....now deep you fishing and when is fish fry-I'll bring deep fryer just to join in. Nice report/pictures. are they hitting on rattletraps/roadrunners/bettlespins


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

First Shadslinger...thanks for your advice on taking small kiddos out fishing. We/they had a great time when bit was on. Total of 8 nice cats-many too small-thru back (had to explain to niece/nephew why we throw back small fish-nephew want for his fish bowl)
NOW for the truth...I'm jealous that you are retiring (congrats-you get to play MORE). A few more year for me to retire (computer IT-fish/hunt when I can) After your surgery you make sure you're rested to fight those fish-if not put out invite and I'm sure alot of 2coolers(me included) would gladley go and fish for you...er! help fish with you. Enjoy the retirement and fishing to boot-just remember to share. Look forward to more of your pictures. I'll get those picture of kiddos on here to share
bowhunter


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

bowhntr, the white bass have been all over in the lake. I ve heard and seen others that were catching as many if not more. Meaning I think at any good place you've got a good chance at catching some. Right now find a drop off going from about 6-8 ft dropping to 15 to 16 ft. Either bounce the slab off the edge or bounce it up. The whites generally are right at the 8 ft edge. There are several in the Penwaugh area, and dove island area. Also, a friend was trolling at pine island and caught about 100 in that area. My thinking is "its not only the location" but also lure. The whites were tearing up the silver slabs. I did try some silver spoons and they hit those too. but not like the silver slabs. You need something to bounce on the bottom. Rattletraps won't work to good. Trolling is working hellbender with pet spoon...but gas....and I was catching 5 fish to the trollers 1. They parked and started jigging too.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

SS I fish alot in the spring but I got off my deer lease this year so I will be fishing more.
That is pretty much my only hobbies .My wife likes to go if the fish are biting and she don't have to get up to early I might have to try the white bass with her or evening catfishing .


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

dbullard, I will not have many chances to go fishing before I gounder the knife, this weekend is one of the chances and it looks like the weather is going to settle down. maybe we can put a trip together, with this rain I am tempted to go way up White Rock.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

dbullard said:


> SS I fish alot in the spring but I got off my deer lease this year so I will be fishing more.
> That is pretty much my only hobbies .My wife likes to go if the fish are biting and she don't have to get up to early I might have to try the white bass with her or evening catfishing .


 Dbullard
you are close near me around Humble area. Maybe sometime we can all get together and have a fish party for SS-since 1) he's retiring soon and 2) some Doc is going to fillet him... I mean do surgery on him. Glad to have other fishermen to get nice picture/report from
bowhuntr


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Bowhntr we may have to pull that off.SS I am committed to taking a couple of freinds
Jugging AND r&r fishing Saturday night if someone backs out and you ain't scared of the dark I will give you a call.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

At this time, I'm heading out tomorrow morning, got things happening tomorrow night. But a friend of mine and I are also going out Sunday morning, give me a call if you want to go.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks SS we might stay out all night.Oh I bought a slab spoon to jig around a little while I am waiting on the jugs to flag and my clickers to sing.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

what does r&r mean?


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Rod and reel, as opposed to trotline or jug fishing.

Later
R3F


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I couldn't stay with it long, my back was giving out quick today, but i caught 5 big channels at the jetty rocks before heading over to the island to look for white bass. Nothing happening over there so i cam in to rest. dbullard I hope you guys sink the boat tonight with honking blues.
My son one of his friends and a buddy of mine are heading out in the morning, we may go below the dam.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

good luck Loy.I am hopping to get slimmed up tonight.I got some worms to try to catch some perch for my bottom hooks.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bowhntr, and dbullard, did you guys get my PM?


----------

